# reverse loops



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

So, for my reverse loops, I'm looking at this. will it work? should I have longer pieces between the switches? or could I even have the switches butted up to each other? I'm a bit unsure of the electrical aspect of this.

and yes, it's becoming Dead Horse Farm, instead of Dead Horse Junction, lol. but after Easter, construction will happen. and things will be in stone, er, wood.


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

If this is N gauge, I don't think it can work. You would be making the positive side of the electrical connection join up with the negative side.


Jody


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

You need an insulated joiner there.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is my take on the best way to do it!


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks, was unsure on that one, ^_^


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

TulsaFlyer said:


> If this is N gauge...


Guage or scale is irrelevent. In any situation the reverse loop still needs to be handled the same way.

NIMT's solution is probably about how I would handle this as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> Guage or scale is irrelevent. In any situation the reverse loop still needs to be handled the same way.


Not true, O gauge three rail, there is no need to worry.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cv_acr said:


> Guage or scale is irrelevent. In any situation the reverse loop still needs to be handled the same way.
> 
> NIMT's solution is probably about how I would handle this as well.





big ed said:


> Not true, O gauge three rail, there is no need to worry.



HUH?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Why are you "Huh-ing" yourself there, Ed ? Did you not quite understand what you were saying?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Why are you "Huh-ing" yourself there, Ed ? Did you not quite understand what you were saying?



I guess so, it is like beating a dead horse...I guess?

"Guage or scale is irrelevent. In any situation the reverse loop still needs to be handled the same way."

The above quote, not mine, (guage = gauge irrelevent = irrelevant.)

It doesn't matter with three rail at all, no need to worry.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm almooooost there. after laying out track on the plywood, things changed a tad more, once more beating a dead horse. gaah. anyhow, the top part, i'm torn between having 3' of walking space to having less so I get more trackage. what do you guys feel comfortable with for space? 

i really hate to do this to you guys, i'm sure you're as sick of this as i am, but really, this is getting down to the wire. #2 is the latest, just unsure if i want more track or room to turn around in. and thoughts on the end loop yard? i thought 4 in a row a bit better than two sets split up, but having never build one, unsure of practical matters. 

once again, thanks for ALL the input. the "Gum stump and Snowshoe" switch back, i do really like, and saw one in a train show this year. i do like short spurs, and am going small trains with short cars. over the longer ones. Dead Horse RR is a small outfit in the Lost Mountain Range,  barely scraping by. there will be at least one moon shine operation in them thar hills.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the yard in number 2 and the design of number 1. The yard in number 2 works/flows better then 2 splits.
You could even do a nice little 1-2 stall engine garage at the yard.

My aisle is about that size and its perfect for me, but im not a big guy either... so its all personal preference.

I think it depends on if how many operators are going to be in the aisle? If its just you or maybe one other person, i personally think less then 3 feet is ok, others like huge aisles but its not necessary


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I liked the yard in 2 also, but found the switch back getting squashed with the loop extending a bit more to the right. thanks for the thoughts. it finally feels like things are jelling. i'd think 3' is way more than i need, but wasn't sure when you still need to do the building, etc and how much space is needed for that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MrDuane said:


> I liked the yard in 2 also, but found the switch back getting squashed with the loop extending a bit more to the right. thanks for the thoughts. it finally feels like things are jelling. i'd think 3' is way more than i need, but wasn't sure when you still need to do the building, etc and how much space is needed for that.



I like #1 better, to bad you could not add a passing pull off siding somewhere too.
Right hand side of #1, but you would need a little more layout.

No way was I referring to you with the "beating a dead horse'.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

well, i could add a passing on 1, if i took out the one spur. how often do you use a passing siding?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

If your running 2 trains or if you need to spot cars to run around your cut of cars


----------

